# IN FRONT OF THE AVATAR [Pictures of your computer]



## Esque (Mar 20, 2010)

So, I saw the 'Behind the Avatar' thread, and I was like, 'Well, I can't really put up a picture of me.' So, I thought I'd make this thread. Now, I'mma go find a camera so I can take a picture of my lovely Tablet PC with hardware malfunctions.


----------



## Minish (Mar 20, 2010)

Behold... part of the widest laptop screen in all of existence. And hey, you can see part of my Buffy shrine. :D


----------



## spaekle (Mar 20, 2010)

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/2669/compytron.jpg

This picture makes my monitor look really crooked. It's not that bad in real life!


----------



## opaltiger (Mar 20, 2010)

A little old, but not much has changed.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 22, 2010)

Mikeputer.
Note the paint worn off the left mouse button from overuse >>

(and I really don't know why I have a Shrek bedspread; it just happens to randomly exist in my house and keeps finding its way onto my bed o.ó)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 22, 2010)

Pretty sure there's creatures living in that junkpile.



opaltiger said:


> A little old, but not much has changed.


Why two monitors? O_o


----------



## nyuu (Mar 22, 2010)

goldenquagsire said:


> Pretty sure there's creatures living in that junkpile.
> 
> 
> Why two monitors? O_o


yes O_o? Try it and you'll never go back
however ugh these screens are grosss must clean
For good measure, the closest shelves


----------



## nyuu (Aug 29, 2010)

So here's my new toy
and there _was_ much rejoicing


----------



## PK (Aug 29, 2010)

http://i33.tinypic.com/pm0zd.jpg

yes it's a horrible mess i know

EDIT: oh woah the picture came out _terrible_ for some reason, i'll try to take a better one


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 29, 2010)

Mikeputer 2: Electric Boogaloo

Bought it on Friday after a Coke spillage mishap with Mikeputer 1 on monday >> It has no volume dial WHICH IS VERY DISORIENTING but it does have an SD slot so it was easier to upload pictures of it. And it has a numeric keypad so I can make all sorts of interesting characters. þÄÍÿ▒§█

also just about every surface on it shows fingerprints like a motherfucker so it looks all smudgy and aaargh


----------



## Minish (Aug 29, 2010)

New one, since now I have an actual desk.

lol @ my bagpuss mug, "FOR MEN!" deodorant and awesome crystal solitaire set. :D


----------



## NismoZ (Nov 10, 2010)

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6811/hni0029h.jpg

DSi quality yay

And yes, those are Girl Scout cookies next to the mouse


----------



## Wargle (Nov 14, 2010)

NWT said:


> yes O_o? Try it and you'll never go back
> however ugh these screens are grosss must clean


That Jigglypuff rhing is hawt.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 14, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> New one, since now I have an actual desk.
> 
> lol @ my bagpuss mug, "FOR MEN!" deodorant and awesome crystal solitaire set. :D









(don't tell me you weren't asking for it)

I'd post a picture but I have no camera. Just imagine a really messy bed (I don't use my desk at uni, and I don't even have one at home) covered with pens, pencils, notepads, sketchbooks, textbooks, games consoles, hats, headphones, socks, DVD boxes, cutlery, mugs, inhalers, CDs and more, depending on how long it's been since I've had a tidy-up. It's... pretty bad.


----------

